# Forgot to ask your name



## JunjouLover

How would you say "I forgot to ask you what you're name is?"

I think it'd be like

a.) V-am uitat să întreb cum vă numiţi.

Or

b.) Am uitat să vă întreb cum vă numiţi.

I personally think the first one makes more sense but could the other one work? Are there other ways of expressing this?


----------



## jazyk

I think your second option is the right one. You can also use _cum vă cheamă_ instead of _cum vă numiţi_.


----------



## anto33

Hello,

Definitly the second option is the correct one.
Am uitat să vă întreb cum vă numiţi/cheamă.(formal)
Am uitat să te întreb cum te numeşti/cheamă. (informal)


----------



## JunjouLover

Ok. Thanks guys! ^_^


----------



## aurette

"V-am uitat" means "I forgot about you".


----------

